# Savage Model 512 Goldwing Shotgun



## Setter Jax (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anyone shot or handled the Savage Goldwing 512, and what were your thoughts or recommendations? Thanks.

SJ


Specifications: Model 512 Goldwing 
Type Shotgun: Action Over Under 
Gauge 20 Ga. 
Chamber 2-3/4" & 3" 
Barrel Length 26" 
Weight 6.8 Lbs. 
Sights Metal Bead 
Finish : Stock & Forearm Oil-Finished Hardwood 
Finish : Barrel & Receiver High-Gloss Blued 
Choke Screw-In F/M/IM/IC/SK 
Trigger Single Mechanical 
Safety Top Tang W/ Barrel Select


----------



## savage (Mar 7, 2012)

*goldwing*

got one three years ago.  light gun, good feel.  cheap safety.  got it for a good price.  would buy it again for the price.


----------



## scandmx5 (Mar 8, 2012)

If it's just for hunting and sees a couple hundred rounds per year, than I don't think you can go wrong. The "game scene" on them is rather cheap looking. Looks like someone glued a lapel pin of a pheasant on it, but then again...it is a $500ish Turkish made O/U, so you get what you pay for. Note that it has extractors and not ejectors, for some that's a deal breaker...for others it's not.

I know the Yildiz brand (sold by Academy) are the big thing right now for cheaper end Turkish O/U's. They cost around the same as the Stevens 512, Mossberg Silver Reserve, Stoeger Condor, etc... but they come with ejectors, some nicer looking woodgrain, and haven't really heard of any issues with them. They're sharp looking!

www.shotgunworld.com, they have subforums for every shotgun you can imagine! Hope this helps


----------



## Setter Jax (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I have the Mossberg Silver Reserve in 12 ga. That I really like. Some of the hunting preservers that I go to are changing the rules to 20 ga or less for quail hunting.  I'm looking for a 20 ga gun.  I looked at the Yidz at Academy and did not like the way the action closed. If the action was better I might have bought it. It wasn't fitted well at all.  They only had one gun and the sales clerk said the other O/U action were better.  I asked him why didn't he send that one back.......  Didn't know about the extractors on the Savage, good info. Also heard that the forearm on the Savage is plastic and not wood. That might be a deal breaker for me.  We have a Gander Mountain that sells used guns.  They have several different double guns for sale at reasonable prices, all  under 400.00.  Just wanted to get some feedback from hunters before making my final decision. My new 20 ga would be a shooter.  Thanks again.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 8, 2012)

Comb your gun/pawn shops if you are not in a hurry.  A lot of pawn shops keep nicer guns hidden in the back and you have to ask for them to bring them out.

I picked up a Citori for less than half of list price.  They wanted 2/3 but I talked them down a little.


----------



## Setter Jax (Mar 9, 2012)

BirdNut said:


> Comb your gun/pawn shops if you are not in a hurry.  A lot of pawn shops keep nicer guns hidden in the back and you have to ask for them to bring them out.
> 
> I picked up a Citori for less than half of list price.  They wanted 2/3 but I talked them down a little.



Thanks, I'm in no hurry.  It's kind of like picking out a pup. lol  I will know the right one when I find it. lol There is a good pawn shop up by Jim P.  That will give me an excuse to go see him.  lol

Or he can meet me there.  Think I owe him a lunch from last time. lol

SJ


----------



## Jim P (Mar 9, 2012)

Shon I have been checking all the pawn shops from St. Marys to Brunswick and no one has anything, they did say to wait and pretty soon now that hunting season is over for the most part. You can still but me  lunch though.


----------



## Setter Jax (Mar 9, 2012)

Jim, 

I found a guy that has two Ithica 20 ga side by sides, 1919 and 1920. Going to take a look at them this weekend.  I might buy me an early birthday present for myself.  lol

SJ


----------



## Jim P (Mar 9, 2012)

You missed my birthday this year so I'll take the other one.


----------

